# Diffusing CO2 for a 200 gallon.



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm ordering 2 glass diffuser for my 200 gallon tank+55 gallon sump(no dripping method, just hose straight the in water so no co2 is loss) , anyone have any experience with them? Or should I build a Reactor? I use my Eheim as a reactor before and the results were horrible, its now better for me to diffuse everything with a powerhead but that thing is just tooooo loud! I'm doing DIY co2 by the way and its a pain for a 200 gallon, 2 bottles to be specific and co2 are at 10-20 ppm. I need co2 to be more efficient. Can't afford pressurize at the moment. I think I need atleast a 10 pounder. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm doing a 125 with a 30 gal sump. I have a 20lb pressurized canister and it's hooked up to a AM1000 reactor which is powered by a 350gph magdrive.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

20 pounds? How long does that last you?


----------



## cornhusker (Nov 19, 2005)

*diffusing co2 for 200 gal tank*

with the low pressure and inconsistencey of the yeast method you might try the sweetwater air stone that tom barr recomends.will work well with low pressure,and with two of them and plenty of circulation just might do the job for you.you also need more bottles of yeast to keep things fresh and more consistant.regards,cornhusker


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Feed the DIY into the suction side of the return pump.

Make sure the contents of the DIY do not get removed!!!!

For 200 gal and with a great reactor design, you'll need no less than a total of 12-14 liter's worth of brew going.

Get the gas and stop your suffering. You'll thank everyone later.
You should get about 1 year or so out of a 20lb tank.

If you really are miser, ebay the reguator and needle valve, might cost 30-40$, tanks can be had at local Fire extingusher, Ice vendors, Beer keg sellers etc.I get 20lb tanks for about 65$, 10's for 45$ filled and tested.
Reactors made from PVC and a good sized pump, say 300GPH or more will be needed from there. Might cost 5-10$ max for the reactor.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

